# New Addition



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is my new addition to the family.

I think its a splashed mouse but im sure you all know better than me and if im wrong can advise me.

What do you think ?

Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes it's a splashed chocolate fox.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

What in your opinion would be a good type of mouse to breed this one with for best results of getting some nice colours ?

I spoke to a friend who recommended that i try to get a feamle pied (think thats right, one colour on white ?) that has no black only light colours which may then create tri-colours ?? does that sound about right ?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

This is my other new addition to the family.

Is he also a splashed fox ?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was thinking about trying to breed the two males above with the females below, any thoughts or advice ?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper. That look splashed to me.

Breeding to a pied mousie that is a diluted shade of black or chocolate, say, beige or coffee, should yield some tricolors, if you're interested in that.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

None of those mousies show a c locus dilution; if they carry a recessive in the c locus, you might get tris, or at least splashed. The pied blue, if she carries a dilution factor, might give you some interesting tris, if she doesn't then you can breed the females from that litter back to the splashed mousie and get tris.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

excuse me being thick but can you give me an example by way of a picture ? i really thought one of these females would be ideal but so i know what im looking for in the future could you explain it for me please ?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you needing an explanation of how to breed tricolors from splashed?

A splashed mousie is just a tricolor without any pied markings. When you breed to another mousie that has two recessives in the C locus, you will get tricolors. Extreme dilution (c^e), chinchilla(c^ch), Himalayan (c^h)m albino (c) and maybe a few others that are pretty rare all work in combination except that if you get two albino genes in the same mousie you get albinos. If the mousie has a dominant (C) the mousie will not show any tri or splashed patterns. The two recessives, the splashed gene, and the pied markings are the recipe for tricolors.

A pied beige mousie would be ideal if you want black tricolors, a pied silver would be ideal if you want blue tricolors...you can get tris in other types as well, but my fingies don't want to go on and on...

You could use the search function and find many, many discussions about tricolor and splashed meeces.


----------

